# How do I get to Rainbow Reservoir?



## jubal

It's at the Deseret Chemical Plant property in Tooele County, I've heard, but how do I get there? Is there a turn-off along that highway that goes along the west side of the Oquirrhs?


----------



## .45

There are several way's to get there jubal, you can take Hwy 36 all the way through Tooele, through Stockton until you can veer east to Hwy 73. From this intersection maybe 5 or 8 miles watch for a road that goes into the Army Depot, turn right and right again when you can. You could Google 'Tooele Army Deport, South'. Or call the number on this paste, or PM Pro.



> Page 29: In addition to your fishing license, fishing at Rainbow Reservoir (Tooele County) requires an onpost fishing permit. A season pass for an individual is $10, and a season pass for a family is $20. The permits can be purchased at the Outdoor Recreation Shop (435-833-3100), TEAD Physical Fitness Center (435-833-2159) or the Southtowne Grill (435-833-4789).
> Page 33: Rainbow Reservoir (Tooele County) was restored to the list of waterbodies on which fishing from any watercraft is prohibited.


----------



## jubal

Thanks, .45. So the Deseret Chemical is part of the Depot?


----------

